# La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado Torpedo Cigar Review - Great Buy



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a very nice cigar, it smokes very nice with big draw, the look is good and it is well put together, the taste is great.
You can't go wrong...

Read the full review here: La Perla Habana Black Pearl Morado Torpedo Cigar Review - Great Buy


----------

